# Installer hdd probleme unt weiteres!

## Rockiesred

hallo ich bein "Neuling" bei gentoo versuche schon seit 3 monaten mir nen gentoo auf die kiste zu bringen

habe jetzt folgendes problem

habe die partitionen mit fdisk gemacht weil des beim installer gar nidd lauft

/boot  - 100MB

swap  - 1,5GB

/        - rest

ich meine das is auch so der vorschlag den mir die gentoo DvD gemacht hat ausser die swap is was größer aber platz habe ich ja genug!

wenn ich nun im installer auf dei festplatten zugreifen will oder die mount punkte setzten will bringt der mir nur Fehler während der installation!

ohne nen error code oder ne log anzugeben! 

Gentoo:  die 2007 DVD

              2007 live cd 700MB

              2007 netinstall

(alle probiert!)

Kiste:

Amd 675MHZ 

via board  // noch nie Bios update (is das nötig)?

768 RAM SD 133

graka ati rad 9800se

hdd Samsung 320gig IDE

hdd2 Maxtor 40gig IDE

hdd3 MAxtor 20gig IDE windoof

IDE4 tosh DVDRW

egal welche platte ich nurzen will auf der 320er is am anfang 40gig frei aber komme nidd drauff (rest 1 part FAT32)

ich wil vom SCHönen win wegg da es mir zu lahm wird und mir ix mehr gibt ! 

// sorry wenn ich den richtigen thread nidd gefunden habe in dem das schon geschrieben steht! 

//wenn schon vorhanden bitte link posten oder PM 

//bei weiteren fragen zum rechner oder partitionen oder so bescheid sagen wird alles sofort übermittelt! 

noch ein broblem ahbe ich wenn ich, graka läuft nidd richtig beim live system und wollte nen treiber installen ahber den auf dem USB stick weiss aber nidd wie ich den mounten kann und wie ich den treiber installe  isne SH RUN aber wie mache ich dass ???  (habe schon treiber installed auf ner ubuntu und ner Mandriva aber nun weiss ich nidd was ich machen muss das waren fertige systeme die auf der HDD installiert waren die haben mir alles automatisch gemountet! 

// vielen dank erst mal ich hoffe das mir jhemand helfen kann

// tippfehler dürft ihr behalten ! Sorry wie man an meinem Thread ja erkennen kann bin ich nidd der hellste *g*

//kommt mir aufjeden fall so vor

----------

## manuels

Nutz nicht den Installer sondern die manuelle Installation!

Alle hassen ihn und er kann nichts. Zu Details bitte die Suchfunktion benutzen.

Viele Gruesse

Manuel

----------

## Rockiesred

das wusste ich nidd 

ich versuche es mal 

bitte KEEP THIS THREAD ALIVE!

ich poste meinen miss erfolg weider hier

//danke *manuels* für flotte flotte hilfe

//bin dran ! habe nur einen rechner deswegen tu ich immer lesen aufschreiben amchen!

///status

partitionen klar!

dateisystem klar!

Mount klar!

#stages bin dran

protage runter!

----------

## Rockiesred

wenn ich 

#emerge gentoo-sources

mache kommt da sowas !! watt nun ??

```
(chroot) livecd etc# emerge gentoo-sources

!!!ARCH is not set ... missing the "/etc/make.profile"symlink?

!!!Is the symlink correct? is your portagetree complete?

```

was nun ?

die make.profiles siht ca so aus:

```
/usr/portage/profiles/desktop
```

was nun ??

----------

## Finswimmer

Poste bitte mal die Ausgabe von "ls -oa /etc/make.profile"

Hast du auch in /us/portage/ einen Portage Tree entpackt?

Was sagt "ls -oa /usr/portage/"?

Geht ein "emerge --sync"?

Tobi

----------

## manuels

Dann musst du wohl den Symlink richtig setzen. 

Als Beispiel: Meiner sieht folgendermaßen aus:

```
 ls -l /etc/make.profile

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 50 29. Jan 20:56 /etc/make.profile -> ../usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/amd64/2007.0

```

Für nähere Informationen zur Profile-Wahl bitte das Handbuch konsultieren.

----------

## misterjack

Als erstes Handbuch lesen, als zweites Handbuch lesen, als drittes Duden lesen. Und überlegen, ob Gentoo das richtige wär  :Smile: 

----------

## Finswimmer

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> Als erstes Handbuch lesen, als zweites Handbuch lesen, als drittes Duden lesen. Und überlegen, ob Gentoo das richtige wär 

 

Na na na. So vergraulst du neue User...

Ich denke schon, dass er es schafft, schliesslich hat die Stage Install anscheinend gut geklappt.

Tobi

----------

## bbgermany

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

>  *misterjack wrote:*   Als erstes Handbuch lesen, als zweites Handbuch lesen, als drittes Duden lesen. Und überlegen, ob Gentoo das richtige wär  
> 
> Na na na. So vergraulst du neue User...
> 
> Ich denke schon, dass er es schafft, schliesslich hat die Stage Install anscheinend gut geklappt.
> ...

 

Sorry Tobi,

aber das mit dem Duden lesen sollte hier wirklich angebracht werden. Es ist einfach nur sehr schwierig, wenn man bestimmte Wörter immer erst dreimal lesen muss, bis man verstanden hat, was gemeint ist (z.B. "nidd"). Tippfehler können immer hin und wieder auftreten.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## Finswimmer

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

>  *Finswimmer wrote:*    *misterjack wrote:*   Als erstes Handbuch lesen, als zweites Handbuch lesen, als drittes Duden lesen. Und überlegen, ob Gentoo das richtige wär  
> 
> Na na na. So vergraulst du neue User...
> 
> Ich denke schon, dass er es schafft, schliesslich hat die Stage Install anscheinend gut geklappt.
> ...

 

Ich bezog mich auch nur auf dein "Und überlegen, ob Gentoo das richtige wär". Das Problem mit der Rechtschreibung sehe ich schon die ganze Zeit, siehe meine Signatur.

Tobi

----------

## Rockiesred

sorry ich habe es nicht so mit der rechtschreibung und so kann ich schneller tippen und muss meine windows nicht so lange sehen! 

also:

habe das handbook paar mal gelesen auch ausgeruckt anscheinend verstehe ich das nicht so ganz

```
ln -snf /usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2007.0/desktop /etc/make.profile
```

das habe ich richtig eingetragen also ich meine es sollte richtig sein!

 *Quote:*   

> Geht ein "emerge --sync"?
> 
> Tobi

 

macht er ja aber bring am ende doch ne fehlermeldung ich solle updaten!

noch ne frage wenn ich meinen rechner neu starte mit der live CD mache ich volgendes um weiter zu arbeiten  

REICHT DAS?

```
# swapon /dev/hdb2

# mount /dev/hdb3 /mnt/gentoo

# e2fsck -v /dev/hdb1

# mount /dev /hdb1 /mnt/gentoo/boot

# mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc

# mount -o bind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev

# chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

dann arbeite ich weiter mit dem problem des make.profile

# ln -snf /usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2007.0 /etc/make.profile

# emerge gentoo-sources

!bekannter fehler!

```

 *Quote:*   

> Hast du auch in /us/portage/ einen Portage Tree entpackt? 

 

du meinst bestimmt /usr/por.....?  dann ja! wenn nach /us/prot.... dann habe ich es falsch gemacht!

versuche es noch mal mit den neuen informationen die ich erhalten habe ! 

poste hier gleich auch die informationen die angefragt wurden!

(habe versucht meine abkürzungen und Rechtschreibfehler in grenzen zu halten)

(groß u klein schreibung ist mir leider unmöglich!)

----------

## s.hase

 *Rockiesred wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   Geht ein "emerge --sync"?
> 
> Tobi 
> ...

 

Dann mach doch genau das! Das wird kein Fehler sein sondern nur der Hinweis das Du portage update sollst. Also mach das.

 *Rockiesred wrote:*   

> 
> 
> noch ne frage wenn ich meinen rechner neu starte mit der live CD mache ich volgendes um weiter zu arbeiten  
> 
> REICHT DAS?
> ...

 

Wenn Du nach dem mounten kein chroot machst kann ein emerge ja wohl schlecht gehen oder? Oder hast Du das in der Liste einfach vergessen.

----------

## Rockiesred

habe es vergessen    :Embarassed:   (habe es ergänzt)

bin wieder im windows!

```
#ls -oa /etc/make.profile

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root 56 apr 3 01:09 /etc/make.profile -> /usr/protage/profiles/default/linux/x86/2007.0/.
```

Nach euren aussagen sollte es so stimmen? muss ich nicht ans ende desktop schreiben? oder muss ich die make.default editieren?

```
# ls -oa /usr/portage/
```

da kommt alles mögliche suchst du bzw. ich etwas bestimmtes oder wolltest du nur wissen ob portage angekommen ist?

```
emerge --sync
```

kommt ein Temp failure in name resolve  (versuche jetzt einen neuen mirror zu nehmen!

wieder eine fragen mehr!

meine   /etc/resolv.conf   ist leer  habe mal mit nano -w rein gesehen!

```
Zu meiner verteitigung ich bin nur schlecht in Deutsch!

kann vieles mit windows anstellen etwas HTML schreiben 

habe auch schon mit liveCDs  MS IIS server über expolites geknackt (lieber überwachungsstaat die straftat ist verjährt)

habe im linux schon treiber installiert fstabs repariet!

stempelt mich bitte nicht als dumm ab ich habe Familie und viel arbeit und würde mich über ein laufendes gentoo sehr freuen!  wie man sieht bin ich immer nur spät on und am PC habe eigentlich keine zeit dafür mir liegt aber sehr viel daran!

DANKE für euer verständniss!
```

danke an alle netten Supporter!

///STATUS :  am installieren (versuche es)!

----------

## s.hase

Das Profil sollte so stimmen, dafür kann man auch einfach "eselect profile list" und "eselect profile set PROFILNUMMER" nutzen. Ist einfacher.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> wieder eine fragen mehr!
> 
> meine /etc/resolv.conf ist leer habe mal mit nano -w rein gesehen!
> ...

 

Dir kann man jede Info aus der Nase ziehen   :Wink:   Wo ist die resolv.conf leer? Im chroot oder schon vorher nach dem booten von CD? Für das chroot musst Du natürlich, wie auch in der Doku sehr ausführlich beschrieben, die /etc/resov.conf in Dein chroot kopieren (z.B. unter /mnt/gentoo/etc/). Wenn es schon nicht geht wenn Du von der CD gebootet hast lies in der Doku nach wie Du dort das Netzwerk zum laufen bekommst. Wenn das Netzwerk nicht geht ist es logisch das ein emerge --sync nicht funktionieren kann!

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Zu meiner verteitigung ich bin nur schlecht in Deutsch!
> 
> kann vieles mit windows anstellen etwas HTML schreiben
> ...

 

Und was willst Du uns damit sagen? Wer schon stolz drauf ist nen IIS geknackt zu haben...   :Evil or Very Mad:  Außerdem stempelt Dich keiner als dumm ab, aber bisher sind alle Deine geschilderten Probleme mit Hilfe der Doku und etwas Nachdenken zu lösen.

----------

## Rockiesred

die /etc/resolv.conf ist auf der liveCD leer und acuh auf meiner chroot!

ist aber nicht schlimm denke ich da ich eine verbindung aufbauen konnte 

musste nur einen neuen mirror auswählen für mein

emerge --sync

es sagte mir wieder das ich updaten solle habe es versucht und dabei kam mal wieder das hinaus!

```
(chroot) livecd etc# emerge portage

!!!ARCH is not set ... missing the "/etc/make.profile"symlink?

!!!Is the symlink correct? is your portagetree complete? 
```

vielen dank für die späte hilfe ich suche nochmal in den doks weiter 

meine zu zeit offene frage ist :

```
#ls -oa /etc/make.profile

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root 56 apr 3 01:09 /etc/make.profile -> /usr/protage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2007.0/desktop/.
```

 RICHTIG??? wegen desktop  2. wie kann ich das ändern? mit

```
# ln -snf /usr/portage/default-linux/x86/2007.0 /etc/make.profile
```

funktioniert nicht wenn ich die /etc/make.profile auslese bringt er mir wieder 

```
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root 56 apr 3 01:09 /etc/make.profile -> 

/usr/protage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2007.0/desktop/.
```

danke !

wiedermal gone to install linux (try number 17)

----------

## misterjack

 *Rockiesred wrote:*   

> sorry ich habe es nicht so mit der rechtschreibung und so kann ich schneller tippen und muss meine windows nicht so lange sehen!

 

Pah, "so kann ich schneller tippen", mit der Einstellung fährst du zumindest bei mir gegen die Wand. Der Hang zu "predigt mir alles vor, ist schneller als selber das Handbuch zu lesen" ist nicht weit, und ich bin nicht gewillt zu helfen. Ich wünsche einen guten Tag.

----------

## Martux

 *Rockiesred wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> (chroot) livecd etc# emerge portage
> 
> ...

 

Was hast Du denn in der /etc/make.conf stehen? Die scheint ja noch in den Standardeinstellungen zu sein.

Mach bitte mal ein cat /etc/make.conf und poste die Ausgabe hier.

----------

## Finswimmer

Du musst den Symlink vorher erst löschen:

rm /etc/make.profile

Dann ein ln -s /usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2007.0/desktop /etc/make.profile

Tobi

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

hast du jemals das chroot gemacht? Das ist leider aus deinen Aussagen nicht erkennbar. Weiterhin reicht es nicht nur /mnt/gentoo und /mnt/gentoo/boot zu mounten. Du solltest auch /mnt/gentoo/dev und /mnt/gentoo/proc von der LiveCD einbinden. Wenn du das gemacht hast, dann einfach mal:

```

chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

env-update && source /etc/profile

```

machen. Dann nochmal versuchen ob du das Pakte gentoo-sources installieren kannst via emerge!

MfG. Stefan

----------

## Rockiesred

big thx 

habe formatiert und alles nochmal schritt für schritt gemacht nun geht es ! 

nur der grub bringt probleme aber die finde ich bestimmt im forum!

vielen lieben dank!

[SOLVED]

----------

